# Colorado Springs Open 2011



## JTW2007 (Feb 3, 2011)

Registration is now open for the first Colorado Springs competition! Register if you would like to attend the first Colorado Springs competition. Below is the link to the website of the first Colorado Springs competition. Yay.

http://pjkcubed.com/competitions/springs2011/index.php


----------



## AJ Blair (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll be there!

(It's not because I'm helping organize...I swear)


----------



## izovire (Feb 4, 2011)

Puzzle Addictions will be selling at this competition. 

Also, I will be sponsoring prizes for 1st, 2nd, 3rd place in each event. 
Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 4, 2011)

Im going! its going to be sweet. Is Lubix going to be selling too? I want to get a Lubix Ultimate!


----------



## Pixel 6 (Feb 4, 2011)

Already signed up. 



Will be my first comp using Roux... I'm excited!

- Pixel -


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 7, 2011)

Pixel 6 said:


> Already signed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you going to be selling lubix and ultimates and elites?


----------



## pjk (Feb 28, 2011)

Well done competition. Did you know:
- I rode to the competition in a Mercedes Benz?
- Helena made the most amazing cube cake ever?
- Got a 10.09 3x3 Single in the first round?
- Averaged 13.75 exactly in both the first and final round?
- Broke my 3x3 one handed avg, even though I haven't done a one handed solve in months?
- I should have had a sub-20 OH solve if I didn't mess up the F2L (had a PLL skip)?
- For first round of 4x4, I forgot the color scheme of centers and had to stop and think about it?
- I won 2x2 and broke my PB avg, even though I haven't touched a 2x2 since my last competition?
- I suck at 5x5?
- Helena did a great job setting up the competition?
- Speedstacks sucks are providing batteries for displays, and replacing dead batteries in timers?
- Having a competition in a chapel is a great idea?

Thanks guys, fun competition.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 28, 2011)

Results are posted: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...All+Results&competitionId=ColoradoSprings2011


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 1, 2011)

pjk said:


> Well done competition. Did you know:
> - I rode to the competition in a Mercedes Benz?
> - Helena made the most amazing cube cake ever?
> - Got a 10.09 3x3 Single in the first round?
> ...



I agree it was a really fun competition!!! 
-Helena's cake was amazing!!!
-Destroyed my Pyraminx PB 
-Made finals for both 3x3 and 2x2 at my first competition
-Also broke my OH 3x3 PB
-Got 7th at 5x5 even though i dont even practice it.
-Had an amazing time
-Actually made $90 

Thanks Pjk for helping get this started i enjoyed meeting everyone there and had an amazing time! Im looking forward to another Colorado Competition!


----------



## izovire (Mar 1, 2011)

This was a worthwhile competition for me as well... I was a bit more focused than MOA the week before, plus the Chapel had a pleasant atmosphere. 

I made very slight improvements lol.

-Did anyone eat that cake? 
-I got 2nd on 5x5, and I haven't improved 5x5 at all lately.
-I sponsored 12 prizes
-lubix sponsored some lubix, and I won some lubix that will be used for guhongs in the future 
-I should have purchased a lot more V-2's at MOA for this comp. 
-Daniel Hayes is an awesome Delegate... somehow he got "Bacon" avg. 1st place at megaminx. 

Taylor Noyes and I would like to organize the next competition near downtown Denver sometime in April-May. I think it would be easier for cubers to get to the venue if it's in a more centralized location. I will also be sponsoring cash prizes and puzzle prizes on the side.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes you should have gotten more v2's i really want one! And the Cake was quite good! it was Ghirardelli Dark chocolate frosting! Im looking forward to the next competition in may april though denver is a longer drive then colorado spring but worth it!


----------



## bobo11420 (Mar 1, 2011)

Do et !!! this competition was awesome , slater and i had alot of fun =P. Couldn't ask for a better first comp, could have asked for some better times tho ! This is michelle btw lol.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 6, 2011)

i agree! i really want to go to another competition!


----------

